# Advice for a friend



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I just got an email from a friend of mine and he's in a bit of a predicament with his dog. Bronx is a pitbull, probably around 3 years old now, he rescued him from a really bad situation where he was neglected and had a severe skin condition. 
Anyways, with proper care and nutrition, he bounced back and is a very calm and loving dog. Well couple days ago, he got loose and ended up getting into a fight with a neighbors pitbull few houses down. The other dogs owner tried to break up a fight, resulting in serious injuries. Bronx is now in quarantene an is considered a dangerous dog. My friend is appealing this decision and wants me to testify in court next week. If he doesn't win, Bronx will be put down. 

He's beating himself up for not keeping a closer eye on him and I really feel his pain, because I was in the same situation few years ago with Uno when he bit a maintenance man. Thankfully for my dog, it was a very minor bite (didnt break skin) and I got away with just a fine. 

I was wondering if anyone has ever been in the same situation and what advice you can offer. 
From watching animal cops, I remember that if a dog gets injured in an attack, the owner gets fined and a warning. But this is a unique scenario, since Bronx is not human aggressive. I sympathize with the other dog owner, if my dog got attacked, I'm not sure what my first reaction may have been either. 

So I'm a bit at loss. I know that Bronx is not a lost cause, he can use some serious training and needs to be kept on leashed and supervised, but he certainly shouldn't be put down. 

Any insight/advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

If he has to go to court for it I would advise him to schedule a neuter and microchip if it hasn't been done already and some precautions around the house, ie babygates, latches, extra security to show he is going to take containing his dog seriously and not allow another escape. Maybe a covered pen inside a fenced yard, also find a good trainer. Is his insurance going to cover the bills for the injured guy? You could also contact chako.org as they are pretty good with legal issues and pit bulls. How did the dog get out? Has he had any run ins with animal control or the cops and this dog before? 

Having a DA dog myself this is one of my biggest fears, he can jump my 6 foot fence and has to be leashed anytime we exit the house, we had a scare several years ago because he jumped the fence for the first time when I had the dogs out to potty (supervised), he ended up in the neighbors fenced yard and I grabbed him but my b/f continued to take him out unleashed when I was at work without my knowledge, he jumped the fence again (after the same dog, he hates my neighbors mastiff), ran across the street and charged her, thankfully all he did was knock her down and my boyfriend grabbed him but it could have been much worse. I was so SO pissed at the b/f but it really gave him a wakeup scare that you cannot screw around, one slipup could end in dead dogs.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks. I dont know the details yet, not sure if the other dog was off leash as well or what. It is his first offense, and I need to find out more details about it before committing to testify. I feel pretty bad for him since its his first dog and I think he's a great owner in regard to always wanting to learn, but if the dog makes through this, I think it's lesson learned and he will be very vigilant about keeping him safe from now on.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

did the other owner just get bitten in the crossfire of the two dogs fighting because they were trying to break up the fight?

what an awful thing to happen. I hope he can save him and I also hope he can make it so that it never happens again. My dog was attacked by a neighbor's rottweiler that got loose and I was extremely relieved when they moved.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

If the owner was bitten trying to break up the fight then it was his fault for getting his hands in the way. I know we all are the type to jump in and save our dogs no matter the cost but breaking up dog fights can be very dangerous. I agree on the preventative measures. If they see that he is taking this seriously they are more likely to give the dog another chance than if he wasn't doing anything to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> did the other owner just get bitten in the crossfire of the two dogs fighting because they were trying to break up the fight?


yeah, he was trying to break them up. I'll keep you updated once I know more about the situation.


----------

